# Please Help



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Just A Few Days Ago As I Was Walking Through The Warehouse At My Job I Found A Baby Pigeon That Fell Out Of Its Nest. I Placed In An Overized Box Provided Water And Bird Mix. Unfortunately I Am Unable To Give It A Home And My Boss Wants It Out. Now I'm Trying To Find It A Home But My Search Has Been Unsuccessful. Please Help Me Find It A Home Before It Dies. Thanks T.h.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Where are you located? Also, please go ahead and register here .. that will make things a lot easier.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This person sent me an email. She had run across my web site. I of course won't be around today, but before I saw this thread, I had sent her a quick note and told her to join here and someone would help, THEN, I saw this thread. 
Good luck.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the information Renee PM'd me.




Lovebirds said:


> Just got this email. It's WAY early in CA. I gave her the PT web site.
> 
> [email protected] (this is her email address)
> 
> HELLO MY NAME IS TANYA AND I CAME ACROSS YOUR WEBSITE. A FEW DAYS AGO AS I WAS WALKING THROUGH THE WAREHOUE OF MY JOB I FOUND A BABY PIGEON THAT FELL OUT OF ITS NEST. UNFORTUNATELY I AM UNABLE TO GIVE IT A HOME AND MY BOSS IS SAYING SHES GOING TO PUT IT OUT. SO HERE I AM LOOKING FOR A HOME, SHELTER OR RESCUE FACILITY WHO WILL BE WILLING TO GIVE IT A HOME. I LIVE IN PACOIMA, CALIFORNIA( IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY). IF YOU KNOW OF ANY LOCATIONS NEAR ME WHERE I CAN TAKE IT I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT. THAT LAST THING I WANT IS FOR IT TO DIE. PLEASE HELP ME IF YOU CAN TO GIVE IT A CHANCE TO SOAR THROUGH OURS SKIES.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tanya,

Please do register and check this link for resources to get help:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Make sure to keep the baby warm and follow instructions on this link first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

You can rehydrate the youngster with a dropper of water, slowly dribble the water inside the side of beak, not down the throat.

Is the baby feathered or newly hatched?

Our RESOURCES section in the DAILY forum has info on feeding youngsters.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've e-mailed Tanya to please come and register and check the posts here. Our closest member is probably Kippermom. Beth in Ventura/Oxnard is a possibility as am I, but I'm about 80 miles away.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gimpielover is ready to pick the baby up. I have been in touch with Tanya via email but apparently the baby is locked up for the weekend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you know how old he is?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Gimpielover is ready to pick the baby up. I have been in touch with Tanya via email but apparently the baby is locked up for the weekend.


Great! Thank you Charis and Gimpielover! I hope it all works out! Gimpielover .. I apoloize for not remembering that you are right in that area also. 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's locked up for the weekend? Is he eating and drinking on his own?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> He's locked up for the weekend? Is he eating and drinking on his own?


Apparently the bird IS locked up in the warehouse for the weekend. Unless Charis knows the details of how old or not .. self feeding or not .. then nobody knows at this point.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Apparently the bird IS locked up in the warehouse for the weekend. Unless Charis knows the details of how old or not .. self feeding or not .. then nobody knows at this point.
> 
> Terry


That's all I know. I've tried to get more information but so far I've not been successful. I really tried though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well Good Lord! I hope they didn't lock up a youngster that isn't self feeding and drinking. She really didn't give many details in her post.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Well Good Lord! I hope they didn't lock up a youngster that isn't self feeding and drinking. She really didn't give many details in her post.


I just don't know but I suspect that's what happened. Most people don't know how to recognize a youngster and because they can be adult size, they just assume they can eat on thier own. 
I think Tanya is doing the best she can too.
At this point, all we can do is wait. I hopw we find out the outcome, but it could be that we never will.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that poor thing. To just sit there and maybe die of starvation and dehydration. Why was it left there over the weekend?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Oh that poor thing. To just sit there and maybe die of starvation and dehydration. Why was it left there over the weekend?


Could be the mom and dad are in the rafters and will eat the food and water left and feed the baby. Let's hope that's the way it turns out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, let's hope so.


----------



## pearlg (Jun 9, 2009)

Ask about pigeon milk and can a person get such a thing??? I would like to post but I can not find out how to do it.


----------



## pearlg (Jun 9, 2009)

*babby pigeon and how to feed them*

Hi.... I need some help but I do not know how to put out a message that everyone can see... Now I live in New York city and I have a terrace...May 30 There was a egg and two days later another in a flower pot with just soil...that I had not planted yet. 
Ok, everything was fine the mother sat and the father relieved the mother during the day. They hatched. I noticed that the bigger one was getting feed the little one feed second. I never saw the mother feed. The mother left in the morning and sat around 6:00 at night. Wednesday this Wednesday I left for 2 days came home Friday and the small one was dead. and I took a plastic bag and removed the flyes were on the chick. The father came and sat on the rail I did not know if he had feed the bigger one. By 7:00 the answer was clear. The baby was crying without noise....I scrambled for a eye dropper and none to be found. I knew about pigeon milk and I also did not know an alternative to pigeon milk. This baby had just the start of pin feathers. Frantic I posted here but not correctly. To a person and not the group....NO ANSWER..... the mother was not to be found and by dark she was not on the nest the seconded baby died. 
Today Sunday the Mother is on the rail.. looking. Gee I thought she died. ....Now I had turned the flower pot upside down , have not cleaned the dirt out... and the mother just looks...If I am right she may want to lay another batch...Can you make sense of this whole incident?????? How an I get pigeon milk if this happens again. If the pigeons are not good parents Treach me please how to raise the next group of pigeons...thanks Pearlg


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry the babies died.
You can purchase Kaytee Exact Baby formula from the pet stores and have it ready on hand. Pet stores also have feeding syringes and/or eye droppers.
Another option you have it to just remove the eggs as soon as they are laid as obviously the parents are not yet ready to raise babies.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Pearlg, and welcome. I have moved your post, as you added it to anothers post. More people will see it that way so they can respond. Here's the link to it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/baby-pigeon-and-how-to-feed-them-37432.html#post396954


----------

